# Seeking rental / lease / buy and bean supplier options for new shop in Doncaster



## funkeii (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi I am looking for the full package for our new real ale shop and deli. We require a 2 group (compact) machine, filter and softener (as it's hard water here). I am interested in quotes for machine rental / lease to buy and possibly buy outright - plus bean suppliers, training, barrista kit and maintenance as part of a package. Please get in touch, my name is Kath Mob No is 07505829106 Many Thanks (ps sorry for the long paragraph - for some reason my 'enter' button doesn't work on here?! - must be a bug from updating internet explorer or something!)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow that sounds amazing. Where abouts in Doncaster is this shop?!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Brilliant..... coffee & real Ale. Wish this was more local to me.


----------



## funkeii (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi thanks for your enthusiasm







we are in the market area, a little shop near the corn exchange!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will try and get Mrs WD to drive me there some time - we're only 20 mins away


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well if you ever need a barista for the day, I accept beer and food as payment hehe


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try talking to Youri at Limini Coffee (forum advertiser) in Bradford, that's the sort of thing he does---I think-- well its worth a phone call and he's near.

Ian


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Kath,

PM me your email address and I'll send you a quote on everything you need!

all the best

Andy


----------

